# HSQLDB installieren ...



## DonJure (25. Mai 2004)

ich bin gerade ein wenig am verzweifeln...

ich verstehe nicht wie ich diese Datenbank installiere...

habe die hsqlhb.jar runtergeladen. was muss ich denn genau mit der Datei machen? und war dass schon alles an Daten, die ich runterladen muss?

Gruß


----------



## nollario (25. Mai 2004)

Da HSQL ne Java Db is, muss man es per Java starten (logisch). Und da steht wie:


http://hsqldb.sourceforge.net/doc/hsqlGuide.html


----------



## Grizzly (26. Mai 2004)

HSQLDB beherrscht prinizpiell zwei Modi: Einen in die Datenbank als Dienst bzw. Server läuft und sich damit wie jedes andere RDBMS verhält. Und im anderen Modus startet die Datenbank sobald Du den JDBC Treiber benutzt und wird mit dem Beenden des Programms heruntergefahren.

Weitere Information findest Du unter dem Link von nollario.


----------



## DonJure (26. Mai 2004)

Für mich kommt der "Standalone Mode" in Frage.

die hsqldb soll ja in das lib Verzeichnis - habe ich gemacht. 

java -cp hsqldb.jar org.hsqldb.util.DatabaseManager 

ausgeführt.

jetzt müsste er doch schon connecten oder?


----------



## DonJure (26. Mai 2004)

OK

andere Frage

"CLASSPATH muss die Datei hsqldb.jar beinhalten (eventuell reicht Kopieren nach %JAVA_HOME%\jre\lib\ext)."

verstehe ich nicht.

könnte mir da jmd vielleicht helfen?


----------



## nollario (26. Mai 2004)

DonJure hat gesagt.:
			
		

> OK
> 
> andere Frage
> 
> ...



also... entweder du kopierst hsqldb.jar in das verzeichnis jre/lib/ext deiner java distribution.... also z.b. winows: c:\j2sdk\jre\lib\ext
oder du änderst die umgebungsvariabel:
windows set CLASSPATH=...
unix export CLASSPATH=...


----------



## DonJure (26. Mai 2004)

aha

so - eben reinkopieren - 

hmm jetzt sagt er mir immernoch :

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver

der müsste dass doch jetzt finden...


----------



## DonJure (1. Jun 2004)

bin ja froh dass ich die connection soweit hinbekommen habe

jetzt mal ne andere frage:

Das kommt als fehler meldung

Verbindung ist fehlgeschlagen: Table already exists: KUNDENDATEN in statement [CREATE TABLE KundenDaten]

gibt es ne abfrage ob die tabelle exsistiert?


        // -- Treiber laden
        try { Class.forName("org.hsqldb.jdbcDriver"); }

       catch(ClassNotFoundException cnfe) {
            System.out.println("Treiber kann nicht geladen werden: "+cnfe.getMessage()); }

        // -- Connection erstellen
        try { conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:hsqldb:c:/Temp/PanhuisDataBase","SA",""); 
        Statement stmt = conn.createStatement();
        sqlQuery = "CREATE TABLE KundenDaten (nr INTEGER, nname CHAR(20), vname CHAR(20));";
        stmt.executeQuery(sqlQuery);
        sqlQuery = "INSERT INTO KundenDaten VALUES (1,'Blabla','Hugo')";
        stmt.executeQuery(sqlQuery);
        }

        catch(SQLException sqle){
            System.out.println("Verbindung ist fehlgeschlagen: " + sqle.getMessage()); }


----------



## nollario (1. Jun 2004)

du kannst dir ein databasemetadata objekt besorgen und darüber informationen zu vorhandenen tabellen finden


----------

